# Ticklish Situation



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

It's been a while since I last posted. I've been mostly lurking and learning but something has happened that I would like to understand a bit better, so I'm asking if others have experienced this.

My wife occasionally wants me to finger her. I love exploring that way and the other day we were getting busy and my wife had an orgasm. While she was in the throes of ecstasy she very abruptly changed to uncontrolled laughter and screamed "Stop tickling me!!!!" and collapsed into a puddle of laughter.

We were both so amazed at this that we both started laughing and it was really nice.

This has only happened once before and not in the middle of an orgasm. The thing is, I didn't change anything at all in my technique to cause this. I was just motoring along and she came and then started laughing. Same motion, same pressure. So It's not like I was intentionally trying to tickle her as she claimed.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

In German, clitoris is called ‘tickler’ (Kitzler).
Probably because of your wife’s reaction 
It has many nerve endings so probably after orgasm, it just feels ticklish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes this is quite normal.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

It took my Dear Hubby a year or two to understand that, for me, when I feel extreme joy, I giggle...and nothing is a more extreme joy that really pleasurable sex to a wonderful orgasm. 

We talked about it, and I can totally see how it would/could throw a guy off for things to be getting more and more intense and exciting...and suddenly hear laughter. I think at the very first he may have thought I was laughing at him or something he was doing. But in real life, there comes a point where it feels like pure joy and then it bubbles out as a laugh! What can I say?

In addition, right, right, right after the big O, continuing on with the same stimulating motion really can feel somewhat near "tickly"--it's very sensitive for a moment but not necessarily in a 'touch me there right now' kind of way. So for example, we got a code word for when it was enough and just give it a moment...and honestly if he gave me a moment (maybe just nicely press with a thumb or moving SUPER slowly) and I could catch my breath, then he could go for round 2. 

So...just check with her. Enjoy it. Laughter=good and joy and happy and pleasant (not necessarily "funny"). Maybe she could do multi if you literally stop and give her a moment to crescendo...and then go right back for a second one.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

An orgasm is a great releaser of tension, stress and emotions, whether that be laughter or even tears if you are going through something hard and painful. Either way its positive. What better way to release stress that a fit of the giggles.:smile2:


----------



## BadGrammar (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes. In my experience I've noticed that most women become very sensitive after orgasm. Sometimes they giggle or laugh, sometime they draw you into a tight embrace with intense open mouth kissing. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ask her to tickle you back when shes done.

Everybody likes a good laugh/orgasm

Tickle your ass with a feather.....I mean were having mighty nice weather.


----------

